# Band or artist of the moment?



## Ralphh (Aug 22, 2008)

So as of right now,
(right this second!) whats the band or artist you can't stop listening to?
Genre? Album? etc. ^^


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 22, 2008)

For me, it's Greeley Estates.

Their new album "Go West Young Man, Let the Evil Go East" is amazing.
The genre is post-hardcore, and I think this is even better then their old stuff.
I've been listening to it non-stop for about a week^^

I've seen them live, and they put on a really good show as well^^


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 22, 2008)

Right now I'm headbanging to Testament. They're a Thrash/Death Metal band, among other genres. All I can say is their newer stuff is as good, if not better, then their older stuff. Unlike other bands of that genre.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 22, 2008)

I love metal, I'll have to look into that,
I can't say I haven't heard of them.


----------



## Twitchtail (Aug 23, 2008)

At the moment, Matisyahu. I only discovered him today, he's a really good reggae musician. If you like reggae I reccomend you check him out, in particular Time Of Your Song.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 23, 2008)

Twitchtail said:


> At the moment, Matisyahu. I only discovered him today, he's a really good reggae musician. If you like reggae I reccomend you check him out, in particular Time Of Your Song.


 
The only Reggae I listen to is Bob Marley and Sublime, but I really like both of them, so I'll be sure to look that up^^


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 23, 2008)

The Killers for me.  I havn't been able to stop listening to them since 2006!


----------



## Twitchtail (Aug 23, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> The only Reggae I listen to is Bob Marley and Sublime, but I really like both of them, so I'll be sure to look that up^^



Yeah, I forgot how much I actually like reggae until recently. Thank god for the internets!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 23, 2008)

Scar Symmetry.

Hands fucking down.

I almost cream at their solos... Goddamn.. And they know how to keep a melody really well.

I have recently downloaded Serj's solo album, and it's so good... he is the best singer I can think of...


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 23, 2008)

Damn I dont know.....either Rammstein or Nightwish....yeah one of those.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 23, 2008)

Aerosmith. I always knew about them, but never really decently listened their songs until recently. <3


----------



## Rytes (Aug 23, 2008)

i recently discovered Pharrell, i been getting anything he was involved with (N.E.R.D, The Neptunes, Solo, Clipse, even Gwen Stefani)


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 23, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> The Killers for me. I havn't been able to stop listening to them since 2006!


 
Wow 
They must be good


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 23, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> Aerosmith. I always knew about them, but never really decently listened their songs until recently. <3


 
Yay!
Aerosmith is my favorite clasic rock band x3


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> Wow
> They must be good


 
They are to me!  I know the lyrics to EVERY one of their songs.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Queensryche.

From back when heavy metal was still good.

Gotta love Operation: Mindcrime. Empire is good, too. I need to get around to listening to Operation: Mindcrime 2.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 24, 2008)

techno and some dropkick murphys,and slipknot,and linkin park


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm all over the Flobots right now.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 24, 2008)

saberpup said:


> techno and some dropkick murphys,and slipknot,and linkin park


 

I like old Linkin Park,
I think their album Minutes to Midnight was horrible.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm all over the Flobots right now.


 
I loveeeee Flobots^^


----------



## X (Aug 24, 2008)

disturbed
dope
drowning pool.
linkin park.
dethklok


----------



## quinntan (Aug 28, 2008)

Rush and Pink Floyd for the past 2 years...
Everyone say's I need more variety but, if I enjoy it, why change?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 28, 2008)

At The Gates and Arsis :3


----------



## iBurro (Aug 28, 2008)

Lately it's been Angels and Airwaves for some unfathomable reason. o_o A break from the doom-and-gloom of KoRn, perhaps? (They were the group I was obsessed with before AVA. Still my favorite band, I'm killing time until they decide to die off* or make a new album.)

((*Only three of the original band are left, and they sound like they're ready to let KoRn die off and pursue their own careers.))


----------



## Takun (Aug 28, 2008)

Explosions in the Sky now.  They mesmerize me.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

I just got IFUTURELIST by akira yamaoka
Saturnalia by the Gutter Twins
and Live in Munich 2008, The Cure 
and cant stop listening to all three
if anyone wants the Cure one i can link you to the mp3's ( they are bootlegged but still good quality )


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm really into Boston and Def Leppard at the moment.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 28, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Explosions in the Sky now.  They mesmerize me.



I saw them live in concert. It rocked my socks off.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 28, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> I like old Linkin Park,
> I think their album Minutes to Midnight was horrible.



You and me both...


----------



## Notorious (Aug 28, 2008)

Right now it's Alestorm (pirate metal rocks!) but next month it'll probably be Motorhead when Motorizer comes out then then in October it'll be AC/DC when Black Ice comes out.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 28, 2008)

AC/DC is still releasing albums?


----------



## Takun (Aug 28, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I saw them live in concert. It rocked my socks off.



Lucky.  They are amazing musicians.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 28, 2008)

Indeed, there's a new album coming out in October called Black Ice. The single "Rock n Roll Train" has just been released, you can hear it by tuning into Planet Rock or looking for it on You Tube. And they've got a world tour coming up to go wit the release of the new album. *Psyched*


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 28, 2008)

It's Novembers Doom, a death/doom metal band. Not much else to say.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> I like old Linkin Park,
> I think their album Minutes to Midnight was horrible.



Minutes to Midnight should be called "The Chester Bennington Singalong Album".

/Or whatever his name is.
//Seriously, it's mostly poppy, vocal-centric radio music.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 29, 2008)

Aden said:


> Minutes to Midnight should be called "The Chester Bennington Singalong Album".
> 
> /Or whatever his name is.
> //Seriously, it's mostly poppy, vocal-centric radio music.


 
It sound have been called This shit fucking sucks: A collection of un-original rock melodies with horrible lyrics.

I really liked there Electronica/experimental stuff they used to do though.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 29, 2008)

Underoath's new album "Lost in the sound of Seperation"
Is pretty damn good, you can see and exclusive sneek peak on their myspace.

It's not as good as "They're only Chasing Safety" but honestly, I didn't expect it to be. I think it's better then "Define the Great Line" though ^^


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2008)

A friend of mine gave me a song by Secede. I like it a lot, and I need to remember to looking into this group.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> A friend of mine gave me a song by Secede. I like it a lot, and I need to remember to looking into this group.


 

I actually haven't heard of them.
hhmm.

What are they?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Electronic. I don't know much about them, really. I'll look them up on good old Wikipedia some time.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 2, 2008)

The Devil Wears Prada

Great lyrics and vocals!  Heavy and intense.  Best metalcore band out there, imo.


----------



## Keller (Sep 2, 2008)

One Day As A Lion's EP. It'll do until the next Rage Against the Machine album.


----------



## Ralphh (Sep 5, 2008)

Camisado said:


> The Devil Wears Prada
> 
> Great lyrics and vocals! Heavy and intense. Best metalcore band out there, imo.


 

agreed. =3


----------



## Zerig (Sep 5, 2008)

Faith No More is my favorite band at the moment they were never really able to be catogorized in a genre, because their type music changes between songs. If you listen and like then, then try listening to Mr.Bungle they have the same singer, but have even stranger songs.


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

Bandits of the Acoustic Revolutions =3


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 5, 2008)

aerosmith 

stuck on the classics right now


----------



## Magikian (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, Dimmu Borgir...

Goddamn... Just downloaded their stuff yesterday, can't stop listening to it.

The genre is Symphonic Black Metal or some shit... and my favourite album is In Sorte Diaboli.


----------



## sssandy (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm currently into Red Hot Chili Peppers lately. ;D


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 13, 2008)

Bluetech, Vibrasphere, and Bassnectar

They are psybient, progressive psytrance, and some crazy Hip Hop/IDM/Dub hybrid. Respectively.


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 13, 2008)

At this time I can not stop listening to Japanese pop artists, "The NewS". It is not something I am proud, but these song will addict me forever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l61omVo6PaA

And this single:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0rN64gRPj8

YAMAPI YAMAPI YAMAPI! ~^_^~


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 13, 2008)

And here is crazy live version of the first, where they go flying through the air 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHKE2dMYVRA


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 14, 2008)

On a bit of a USBM kick at the moment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGGlXhx2u3U


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 20, 2008)

This band was on the Letterman repeat last night, and I have NOT been able to get the song out of my head since watching it.

Fleet Foxes, "Blue Ridge Mountains"
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2gke4USY8EE&feature=related


----------



## zaal (Sep 20, 2008)

Albums I've been cycling through recently:

Autumn Aurora by Drudkh (Atmospheric Black Metal)
Sumerian Daemons by Septic Flesh (Doom Metal, apparently)
Identisick by Benighted when I want to listen to something catchy (French Death Metal)


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 20, 2008)

zaal said:


> Albums I've been cycling through recently:
> 
> Autumn Aurora by Drudkh (Atmospheric Black Metal)
> * Sumerian Daemons by Septic Flesh (Doom Metal, apparently)*
> Identisick by Benighted when I want to listen to something catchy (French Death Metal)



A fine album :] , the band started out as doom metal but they're kind of  industrial doom now, with black and death metal flourishes, Sumerian Daemons is by far their best stuff because the guitarist finally stopped singing :[ . The second and third tracks especially, think I'll listen to them right now in fact.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 20, 2008)

KINGS OF LEON!
Ahhhhh, they are amazing.
Their latest single:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHhhcKxflMY

There are loads of bands I'm really into at the moment. My favourite band of all time has to be Staind though. What makes it even better is that Aaron Lewis is one of the nicest guys I have ever ever met in my life so it's like not only is their music awesome, they are the coolest bunch of people to talk too.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> This band was on the Letterman repeat last night, and I have NOT been able to get the song out of my head since watching it.
> 
> Fleet Foxes, "Blue Ridge Mountains"
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2gke4USY8EE&feature=related



An indie/folk band from Seattle with a similar naming style to Modest Mouse?  :awesome:


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 20, 2008)

Witchtrap (Col)
Hellbox
Gama Bomb


----------



## LiesAreForever (Sep 22, 2008)

Alright, I've got three at the moment:

1.  The Flashbulb's  "Soundtrack to a Vacant Life."  (I don't know what the hell genre it is.  Like, everything.)   Over an over and over and over.  WoooOOOoooOOOooo.

2.  Sufjan Stevens's  "Illinoise."  (Folk rock.)   The entire album is great, but there's one song in particular:  "Chicago."

3.  Lastly, Broken Social Scene's "You Forgot it in People."  (Indie rock.)   The only word I can think of to describe it is...  awesome...  no, no.  Fantastic?  No, not that either.  Ooh!  I know, I know!  AWESOMETASTIC!
Oh, and there's a song on there called "I'm Still Your Fag."  ^.~


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 22, 2008)

I am listening to Anberlin's latest album recently...Which isn't even in-stores yet until roughly a week from now.

I won't answer how I got it, but most will probably know what method I'm talkin about.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 23, 2008)

KAT, thrash/black, head to head with Slayer and Nightwish.


----------



## gust (Sep 23, 2008)

Im into Rise Against right now.
And their next album is coming out soon =)


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 24, 2008)

Daft punk... and all of their albums  
And prodigy


----------



## Tudd (Sep 24, 2008)

Iron Maiden... Can't get enough! Oh and Sabaton is becoming an addiction as well.


----------



## X (Sep 26, 2008)

most of rise against is good. i haven't been able to get their new album "the unraveling" yet.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 26, 2008)

Me? I'm listening to OneRepublic..can't stop! 
Album= "Stop and Stare" (i think...) Genre=Pop Rock


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 26, 2008)

Opeth(but I'm secretly getting back into Primus)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 30, 2008)

Man or Astro-Man?

Haven't been able to stop for well...March I believe.

They've just captivated me with their sounds.

Examples would be:

Miracle of Genuine Pyrex   ((Not so good quality))
Don't Think What Jack
Sferic Waves   ((Bad quality and low volume, need to turn up speakers))
Out of Limits   ((Video doesn't correspond to the song but the song is a cover of a ventures song))
Popcorn Crabula

So many good ones though so little of them known or up on youtube of the really good ones.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bleach Album!!!


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

At the moment, artists I'm listening to are.

At the Drive In
Flaming Lips
Fleet Foxes
TV on the Radio
Minus the Bear


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

IÂ´m always listening to dragonforce, but at the momment i got a trivium song stuck in my head:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3rSfGtLzshc
ItÂ´s according to a chineese legend in which a Koi that swims up the waterfall to the dragon gate, becomes a dragon. very nice song


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2008)

Stuck on System of a Down, Tool, and MSI.

Yeah, I don't know either.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

mix between linkin parks newest album and bloodhound gang and their one fierce beercoaster album


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 1, 2008)

Ashes Divide are sooo good XD
You should check them out ^_^
One of the guys from Tool is in it I think... can't remember.

Oh, and Elbow who won the Mercury Music Prize this year.


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

Saosin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKVYCGuq0ok


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Oct 1, 2008)

JAM Project, Hironobu Kageyama, Isao Sasaki, etc.

I've been on a Super Robot high lately.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Oct 1, 2008)

Still stuck on "Stop and Stare" by OneRepublic. ._.


----------



## X (Oct 1, 2008)

rise against right now, waiting for their new album: "Appeal to Reason" to be specific its "Re-Education (Through Labor)" [one of 2 songs they have released from "Appeal To Reason"]


----------



## Tudd (Oct 1, 2008)

An album entitled "Vulcanus" by a band called "Fear My Thoughts".


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 1, 2008)

Sabaton.

Basically, a Swedish power metal band that does nothing but write songs about historic wars (with the exception of their first album).

While the albums _Primo Victoria_ and _Attero Dominatus_ are pretty meh, their latest album, _The Art of War_, is fucking awesome.


----------



## xiath (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been listening to the whole Pink Floyd: The Wall album, both disk one and two, at least once a day for this last month.  That and Dream Theater while I am on the computer.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Sabaton.
> 
> Basically, a Swedish power metal band that does nothing but write songs about historic wars (with the exception of their first album).
> 
> While the albums _Primo Victoria_ and _Attero Dominatus_ are pretty meh, their latest album, _The Art of War_, is fucking awesome.



I'd say Primo Victoria had a few memorable songs, but it's still not as kickass as The Art of War.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Artist: Buckethead
Genre: Metal/Avant-Garde
Albums: I have 23 of his many albums and I love them all.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Went crazy over Bon Jovi for a while and got his entire discography.

Now I'm working through all of AC/DC.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

@David M. Awesome I also go for AC/DC  Their new album is great


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Black Ice does rock pretty hard, if I do say so myself. 8)


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah  It totally does 

I wanted to go on their concert in Oberhausen/Germany but the tickets were sold out after 12!!!!!! minutes XD I was too late


----------



## KyleFawkes137 (Oct 29, 2008)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Highway Corsair

*Headbangs*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2008)

Obsessing over the Dai Gurren Dan theme again.

ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 29, 2008)

A Perfect Circle.
No one mumbles like Maynard.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 29, 2008)

Massive Attack - Electronic

Boards of Canada - IDM

Cocteau Twins - Dream Pop/ Shoegaze

Wagon Christ - IDM

Those are the 4 main artists that went up quickly in my charts lately.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 30, 2008)

I've really been digging the song "A Minha Menina (My Girl)" by the '60s Brazilian band Os Mutantes, ever since it was featured in that McDonald's commercial with the kids playing soccer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLyh32axL0o


----------



## Wolflings (Nov 1, 2008)

Slipknot, Disturbed, Rammstein and Linkin Park. 8D


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll add Bjork because she got a big amount of plays lately and she's about to get way more. I'm thinking of digging more of her albums too.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

right now... the Kaiser Chiefs and Interpol, I've just discovered how good these bands are.  They may even make it on my top 5.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 2, 2008)

viva la vita or death and all his friends
coldplay


----------



## MayDay (Nov 2, 2008)

damn, i feel like a music conformist ..most of you are into underground hardcore stuff. all american rejects would be my fave, too bad their latest album got delayed


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 2, 2008)

The Game, Rammstein, Eddie Vedder/Pearl Jam, Tupac, Ice Cube

Soo many good songs from each, that its like all I ever listen to now


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Ralphh (Nov 2, 2008)

For me it's 3OH!3 they're a cool kinda hip-hop dance thing.  -shrugs- It's hard to explain, but they're fun to listen to ^^


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

ACDC, NIN, and Blondie lol nice


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 8, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> This band was on the Letterman repeat last night, and I have NOT been able to get the song out of my head since watching it.
> 
> Fleet Foxes, "Blue Ridge Mountains"
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2gke4USY8EE&feature=related



I saw them on Saturday night live and fell in love! OMG they are so hairy! lol
My favorite songs by them are:
White Winter Hymnal
Ragged Wood
He Doesn't know Why
Mykonos

They are t'awsumness


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

That would be the bands Coheed and Cambria (one band), and Tool. They're probably some of the most intelligent kind of people and music you can get today. It's sad how the mainstream has turned out, really. D:


----------



## IWP (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll go with Artillery. They're an awesome an extremely underrated thrash metal band.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 14, 2009)

Undead by Hollywood Undead.
Some guy on these forums showed that song to me last night and I love it.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm on a big Hyper Crush phase right now...


----------



## Teracat (Mar 14, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Undead by Hollywood Undead.
> Some guy on these forums showed that song to me last night and I love it.



Ooh, they have a song in Rock Band, yeah? They kinda remind me of Chronic Future.


I bought Neko Case's new album and I looove it. Her voice is awesome.


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2009)

Handsome Furs :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 14, 2009)

i just went back and some of you guys had good taste unfortunately you dont post anymore


i would have to say kool keith


----------



## T.Y. (Mar 14, 2009)

1 Band

AC/DC


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Handsome Furs :V



YES. Handsome furs hate this city.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 16, 2009)

Model horrors


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2009)

Bon Jovi from their album "CrossRoads".  Like every song from it especially "Keep the Faith".


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 16, 2009)

A Perfect Circle


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 16, 2009)

Right now I've been hooked on _Viva La Vida_ by Coldplay since xmas, and I've rediscovered _Thirteenth Step_ by A Perfect Circle.


----------



## Koze (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been getting down to RX Bandits a lot recently. Good ska.


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 16, 2009)

I got Children Of Bodom overload, I can't stop listening to them >:3


----------



## Camisado (Mar 16, 2009)

A Day To Remember

They're happy hardcore/pop mosh.


The Number 12 Looks Like You

Mathcore


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2009)

The Postal Service and Death Cab For Cutie.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2009)

Surprisingly, I'm still stuck on The Faceless's _Planetary Duality_ and Martyr's _Feeding the Abscess_. Cynic and BtBaM are nudging their ways in.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2009)

Right now, can't stop listening to Yes' album "Close to the Edge" (1972)


----------



## -Blackout- (Mar 17, 2009)

Pulled between Smashing Pumpkins and Prodigy.
In another week or two, this fixation of mine should clear up. xD;


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

the german Dark Wave Band Blutengel,they so Rule


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 28, 2009)

At the moment..

Georg Philipp Telemann

Because I got the Tafelmusik 4CD mini-boxset and another seperate CD with his compositions on it.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 28, 2009)

Recently, I was listening to DCFC (their old stuff).


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 28, 2009)

Cake
is
awesome.

I love this band so much


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

RBD and Enrique Iglesias <3

Mexican & Spanish pop, although RBD sings in Portuguese also.

Tiziano Ferro & Giusy Ferreri have done some great stuff lately that i can't stop playing over and over again.

Also, Illari from the Bay Area are unknown, but amazing <333

lol foreign stuff


----------

